# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Thaifest in Ulm ??

## saiasia

Es soll an diesem Wochenende ein Thaifest in Ulm stattgefunden haben. Im Internet habe
ich dazu nichts gefunden. Kommt das Fest noch ?, ist es schon vorbei ?, oder gibt es 

in Ulm bzw. Umgebung gar kein Thaifest ? Weiss jemand von euch etwas davon ?

----------


## Enrico

Mir unbekannt, sorry...

----------


## Robert

Wie weit ist Worms von Ulm weg?




> *** Thaifest *** Am Sonntag 04.07.2010 @ Grill Hütte 67547 Worms - Friedrichsweg. (Richtung Tennisplatz)
> Eintrittsfrei!!! Jeder ist Herzlich eingeladen. ab 10:00 Uhr.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ??????????????? ??????????????? ?????????? ? ???????????? ??? Grill Hütte 67547 Worms - Friedrichsweg. (Richtung Tennisplatz)
> 
> ? ???? 11:00 ?. ?????????????????????????
> ? ????????? ????????????????????????????????
> ? ????????? ?????????????????? ?
> ? ???????????????????????????????? ???????? ????? ?????????????? ??????????????????? (??????????????????????? ???????????????)
> ...


Aus WKW Gruppe Thaifeste in Deutschland

----------


## James

Das Thaifest war am Eselsberg (Ulm), Samstag den 3.Juli / 15.00-1.00 Uhr

----------


## saiasia

@ James   
    Danke für die Auskunft, schade das es schon vorbei ist.  ::  

@ Robert
    Worms ist so etwa 250 km von Ulm entfernt, das Fest ist aber leider auch schon vorbei.  :: 

    Was ist die WKW Gruppe ?

----------


## James

Muss man wohl aufs nächste warten und hoffen dass man davon erfährt  : D
Selbst der thailändische Kulturverein Ulm ist komischerweise nicht mal im Internet aufzufinden bzw auf einer Webseite verzeichnet, die eben das Fest organisiert haben

----------


## saiasia

.
Habe vor ein paar Tagen erfahren, daß es am Samstg, 16.04.2011, 
in der Nähe von Günzburg ein Thaifest geben soll.
Glaube die Ortschaft heißt Öhringen ?, oder so.

Günzburg liegt an der A8 zwischen Ulm Und Augsburg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Hab mal schnell nachgeschaut  :: 

Es gibt ein Öllingen, welches ca. 20 Strassenkilometer von Günzburg entfernt ist.

 48°31'45.52"N 10° 8'47.07"E



tw

----------


## saiasia

.
Habe eben nochmal genauer nachgeschaut. Der Ort heißt: Offingen
Die Veranstaltung ist in Gundremmingen, ca. 1-2 km von Offingen entfernt.

Das Programm für diesen Tag sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Thailändisches Songkran-Fest

Termin:   	16.04.2011 um 10:00 Uhr
Kategorie:   	Religiöse Veranstaltung
Beschreibung:   	Programm:
10:10 Uhr Begrüßung der Gäste und Eröffnung des Festes
10:15 Uhr Der Ehrengast Herr Generalkonsul Chailert Limsomboon entzündet Kerzen und Räucherstäbchen zu Ehren des dreifachen Juwels.
10:19 Uhr Segnung des Weihwassers und Saibat-Spenden an die Mönche
11:00 Uhr Essenspende für die Mönche, begleitet von Thailändischem Königstanz
12:00 Uhr Sangatanspende und Dhamma-Lehransprache von Phra Ajarn Santi
13:00 Uhr Segnung der Verstorbenen (Bangsagun)
13:30 Uhr Phapaspende und Spende von anderen Gaben an die Mönche. Danach erteilen die Mönche den Segen an die Gläubigen
14:00 Uhr Segnung der Reliquien des dreifachen Juwels.

Danach Wasserzeremonie mit Übergießen von heiligem Wasser auf die Buddha Statuen, die Hände der Mönche, des thailändischen Generalkonsuls und verehrten älteren Menschen.

Im Anschluss an die Zeremonie bzw. ab 16:00 Uhr beginnt das Abendfest mit Thailändischer
Live-Musik, Thai-Tänzen, Karaoke, Thailändische Spezialitäten

Eintritt: 15,00 €, Kinder bis 14 Jahre frei.
Im Preis ist das Essen enthalten.
Ort:   	Sportheim Gundremmingen, Hygstetter Str. 2
Veranstalter:   	Buddhistisches Glaubens- und Meditationszentrum e.V. zusammen mit Wat Santiwararam

----------


## TeigerWutz

> .
> Habe eben nochmal genauer nachgeschaut. Der Ort heißt: Offingen


Na das ist ja mal leichter zu finden *grins*

----------

